# Faster Growth for a Calvus



## baitfish2000 (Mar 11, 2005)

I have what I think is a female Black Ink Fin Calvus ( I think this because the LFS that sold it to me was pretty sure and the guy seems knowledgable and second is seems built slightly diff than my w Male Blk Ink Fins )

Question is how do I put some size on her ? I know they are slow growers - but there must be some formula / feed to maximize growth. She is a a 20 long with some dithers and a mix of fish that got chased out of other tanks. Fed 2x a day - Cichlid Flake ( Omega ) and Small NLS once each - 1x per week either bloodworms or brine shrimp...

Anything else I can add or change ?


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

Keep the water extra clean, in a 20g, I would change 8-10 gal twice a week, and I would use mysis shrimp instead of bloodworms. These things will only make a minimal difference in growth, but it's the best you can do, they will still be slow growers no matter what you do.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

clean water and due dilegance. i know that given enough water changes discus can grow far larger then they might if they were in the wild. (i feel this is partially do to how often people do the water changes) lots of fresh water is obviously a great way to increase growth rates. i know hikari also does and some specific foods that are said to help increase growth. GL to ya.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

25% water change 2x/week (I do not recommend 50% water changes).

Clean your filters & vacuum weekly.

Power feed 2 to 3x per day.

I suppose,... a larger tank size might help too.

That is about all you can control. Just enjoy them at the size they are at :wink:

Russ


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll echo what everyone said and add a bit. First, Mysis is good but I recommend using frozen mysis only because freeze dried expands once it's in the fish :wink:

Second, you can check out some other calvus growth threads but to sum up: Most of us who have kept many Altos and therefore have experience growing them have come to realize that, as much as food, water cleanliness, tank size have to do with calvus growth, some of them are just small. That is, some of them are from different, smaller lines.

I have a smaller male and female. The male is 3.5 inches, the female 2 inches. They're both between 7-10 years old. To contrast I have a White Calvus male at the same age who is 5 inches and a Black Pec Calvus at 6 in (Not sure how old cause wild).

Jut like people, their body styles are different :thumb:

I think your best bet is what russ said: "Enjoy the at the size they
re at" Unless you're growing her out to eat! :lol:


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

Buy a wild full grown adult


----------

